
‘Mortal Kombat’ and ‘Solitaire’ Among Video Game Hall of Fame Finalists - borisjabes
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/28/arts/video-game-hall-of-fame.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=2&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F03%2F28%2Farts%2Fvideo-game-hall-of-fame.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0
======
mozumder
As great as Mortal Kombat & Street Fighter were, the greatest fighting game of
all time was Soul Caliber on Dreamcast.

